# A Question on Strap Side Flasks



## ACLbottles (Aug 8, 2014)

A know next to nothing about flasks, but I bought the one pictured because it was cheap and has lots of bubbles. But I have a couple of questions: does crudeness/bubbles help with the desirability of unembossed strap side flasks? Also, I believe mine has an applied top. Are tooled top strap sides more common? I have found very few applied top strap side flasks online, most are tooled tops. Last one: does the embossing on the base affect the desirability at all? The base of mine says "E Son & H". Thanks.[attachment=IMG_1931.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1922.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1919.JPG]


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is some info, http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/ClydeGW.pdf


----------



## botlguy (Aug 8, 2014)

First of all you don't have what is called a "Strap Side Flask". Someone here will provide a picture of one. I don't remember the correct term for what you have but it is nice. Yes, in most collectors eyes, any sort of anomaly, something that does not normally occur, adds interest, at least, and often value. The bubble(s) in yours are great as is the applied collar. The name on the base can add value, some collect just by that, the manufacturer. For others it's color, crudity, age, whatever. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder so if you like it it's worth having.  Have fun!    Jim


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you both for the info. This isn't really my area of collecting, but I couldn't turn it down for $5. botlguy, if you remember the correct term or if anybody else knows, I'd like to know.


----------



## utility man (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not a flask guy either but this may be called a shoo-fly flask or coffin flask. A member on here collects them in different colors.


----------



## utility man (Aug 8, 2014)

The rounded sides make it a shoo-fly.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 8, 2014)

For that price I would have snatched it up in a heart beat.Lisa


----------



## botlguy (Aug 9, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> For that price I would have snatched it up in a heart beat.Lisa


Me also, worth at least 5 times that.


----------



## utility man (Aug 9, 2014)

I would agree that for $5 dollars you got a real steal! Especially the fact that it is a great color and is embossed on the base. Being able to attribute them to a glass house is what collectors look for.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 9, 2014)

The rounded sides on your flask make it a form we call shoo fly.  Studied your pictures well, and the top is applied.  Applied tops were used up into the 1880's, then transitioned over a decade or so to refired and tooled tops.  The refiring and tooling allowed for faster production.  I have seen some fine color runs over the years of the unembossed flasks such as yours, like a rainbow in the window.Tip: A way I check for an applied top is with my pinkie finger, if I am not sure with my eyes.  You stick your finger into the mouth of the flask, and you will feel the seam or joint where the top was applied.  It is very noticeable on the interior.  The mouth/neck of refired and tooled top flasks is smooth on the inside, no noticeable seam or joint.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

Shoo-fly sounds good, some say or confuse them with coffins also. Either way it's a great looking NY flask and nice color, just not a strap side.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Jonathan, this is a strap side. Yours is beautiful ![attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a lot of old flasks, and I enjoy them all.  Especially the ones with art work assembled in them.  RED M.


----------

